

Ideas are worthless. Execution is everything - derekc
http://www.businessinsider.com/youd-be-hard-pressed-to-come-up-with-an-idea-so-bad-that-it-couldnt-succeed-with-the-right-execution-and-it-would-2010-6?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/alleyinsider/silicon_alley_insider+(Silicon+Alley+Insider)

======
benkant
Common sense for anyone who's had a few ideas. Which is everyone.

